# What Number Turnouts Do You Use



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

For your yard?

For your mainline crossovers?

I planning on (all Peco code 83) #5's or #6's for the yard and #8's on the main.

Thanks.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

no 6's on the main, no 4's for the two work areas ..
modeling back woods in 1890


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

#6s on the main and #4 in the yards, but I run all shorter stuff.
F units and GP9s, 40 or 50 foot rolling stock
For newer bigger stuff your selections may be best.

Magic


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have made several #8 turnouts and used them on two successive layouts, but not on the latest build. I turned to Peco Steamline Code 83 #6 turnouts because they are a reliable product. I have also built two custom curved wye turnouts inserted into my main where there is a diversion to below-level staging/storage. They would come out to a #6 frog from the midline axis.

My yard will use #5 and #6 turnouts, plus two W/S #6 double slips and a handmade double slip of the same frog.

Out on the main, a W/S #6 double crossover, by no means a highspeed turnout. Scale speeds near 30 mph or less works much more reliably.

Finally, a W/S #6 three-way turnout at the yard throat.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

#6 on the mainlines except for a #8 curved turnout I have on a mainline.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

All turnouts are Walthers Shinohara #6, except for the 4 curved turnouts that are #6.5.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks to all that have responded to this topic. My earlier track plans had a total of three broad radii curved turnouts. I have deleted them from my track plan because I want to super elevate ALL main line curves. I did not want to deal with super elevated turnouts. They may exist for real somewhere, but common sense tells me this is not a common practice 12 inches to the foot or any other scale.

I found other straight trackage and will insert #8’s instead.


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

SantaFeJim said:


> Thanks to all that have responded to this topic. My earlier track plans had a total of three broad radii curved turnouts. I have deleted them from my track plan because I want to super elevate ALL main line curves. I did not want to deal with super elevated turnouts. They may exist for real somewhere, but common sense tells me this is not a common practice 12 inches to the foot or any other scale.
> 
> I found other straight trackage and will insert #8’s instead.


On my new extension, sidings get #10s, my crossovers into yards are #8s (within yard limits). My yards utilize #6 switches. I am not a fan of curved switches, only have them in two places in the layout. I would not utilize them for crossovers on a main line. 

My original railroad utilized super-elevated curves on my mainline, in my opinion, it was not worth the trouble. Since my new extension has three levels tied together with a helix, in terms of viewing pleasure, it doesn't add much ascetically. 
Superelevation looks good on the portion of the railroad that is at 52", but the downside is I end up having to do a LOT of tuning of my brass locomotives as they more easily pop off the lead driver when entering the super-elevation. I'm considering ripping out one super-elevated section, and relaying it without super-elevation. 

Understand your desire to super-elevate, given that your layout plan has a lot of LDE's from the Museum and Santa Fe layout. Given diesels, and streamlines passenger equipment, you shouldn't have problems. Toss a SF northern at it thought, and it may give you fits depending on how well the driver flanges track at the transition from flat to super-elevated.

Regards,
Jerry


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Jerry, I am confused:

Understand your desire to super-elevate, given that your layout plan has a lot of LDE's from the Museum and Santa Fe layout. 

What are LDE’s. I am guessing the LD is “Layout Design”?


----------



## PRR1950 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jim, 

If I'm not mistaken, "LDE" is an acronym for Layout Design Elements. If I'm mistaken, I'm sure somebody will clue me in to the correct answer.

Chuck


----------



## gnnpnut (Oct 19, 2016)

SantaFeJim said:


> Jerry, I am confused:
> 
> Understand your desire to super-elevate, given that your layout plan has a lot of LDE's from the Museum and Santa Fe layout.
> 
> What are LDE’s. I am guessing the LD is “Layout Design”?


Layout Design Elements. Given you are modeling Santa Fe, and the M&SF layout is also one of the inspirations, super-elevation of curves is a LDE that you want to incorporate into your layout. That is something that caught my eye way back in my youger days of watching the Super Chief and El Capitan go around that layout.


----------

